# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Betta drip system filtration



## DavidLape (Apr 11, 2004)

Hi I would like some info on building wet/dry filtration for my new drip system


----------



## DavidLape (Apr 11, 2004)

Hi I would like some info on building wet/dry filtration for my new drip system


----------



## menschenjaeger (Aug 10, 2004)

Try the Advanced Bettas group on MSN or the IBC homepage www.ibcbettas.org for info on barracks systems..


----------

